# You'll never get me in Lycra...



## JhnBssll (11 Aug 2018)

This was my mantra when I started back in to biking about 18 months ago. I really meant it too, I just didn't see the point.

Anyway, skip forwards to today and I have an entire wardrobe dedicated to the stuff with more on the way - I've just ordered some Bianchi owners club bib shorts and jersey 







Is this the norm?  What does your cycling wardrobe look like?


----------



## tom73 (11 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> This was my mantra when I started back in to biking about 18 months ago. I really meant it too, I just didn't see the point.
> 
> Anyway, skip forwards to today and I have an entire wardrobe dedicated to the stuff with more on the way - I've just ordered some Bianchi owners club bib shorts and jersey
> 
> ...



 I’d say yes i’m only 2 months in and jersey count alone stands at 4 and more orders pending


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Aug 2018)

tom73 said:


> I’d say yes i’m only 2 months in and jersey count alone stands at 4 and more orders pending



Good good, nice to know I'm not alone  I'm currently in the market for a new laundry bin for lycra


----------



## snorri (11 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> What does your cycling wardrobe look like?


My cycling wardrobe is distinguishable from my everyday wardrobe by the addition of a cycle clip on my right ankle.


----------



## tom73 (11 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Good good, nice to know I'm not alone  I'm currently in the market for a new laundry bin for lycra



Yes always nice to know it’s not just you. Dedicated laundry bin  top idea. Won’t be long before my work shirts have to move over can’t behaving cycle wear space going to waste.


----------



## OneArmedBandit (11 Aug 2018)

Lycra is definitely a huge benefit. I remember the first time I wore it and realised it is like wearing a top of cool air.

I only have the Aldi stuff but it does the job.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (11 Aug 2018)

Having done a bit of running a few years ago, I knew I would prefer technical fabrics over cotton, and I soon got the benefit of padded shorts......... But I never thought I would wear bib shorts. Not sure if it was the style, or I thought they were for the hardcore club cyclist. Anyway, four bib shorts in the wardrobe now, and the two ordinary padded shorts don't get a look in.... Oh, and also on the hunt for a few more jerseys.....


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> This was my mantra when I started back in to biking about 18 months ago. I really meant it too, I just didn't see the point.
> 
> Anyway, skip forwards to today and I have an entire wardrobe dedicated to the stuff with more on the way - I've just ordered some Bianchi owners club bib shorts and jersey
> 
> ...



I've cycled 56,000km in the last 10 years. You have 3 or 4 times more jerseys than I have ever owned. But, so what? I'm guessing I have owned more patent leather, red, high heeled mary jane's than you. 

I'm not sure what either fact proves.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> I'm guessing I have owned more patent leather, red, high heeled mary jane's than you.


For the record, I have owned one pair. They have probably got me laid more than your jerseys have for you.

(any bets on how long this post stands?)


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For the record, I have owned one pair. They have probably got me laid more than your jerseys have for you.
> 
> (any bets on how long this post stands?)


Tricky cycling in them though, I would think


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Aug 2018)

@User9609 it looks like your gear needs a wash  
I must admit I bought some cycling gear through the years because others wore it.
Not the full lycra, because I'm too self conscious - with good reason lol - but the odd padded short, the odd jersey.
I hardly wear them: soon discovered padded anything makes me feel uncomfortable, jerseys smell funny.
I ended up cycling mostly in ordinary leggings, general running/sportswear tops.
My gloves, hats, glasses are not cycling specific either, apart from summer mitts.
However, I do own several cycling jackets, none yellow 
I find them comfortable on the bike and weather proof, sometimes I wear my cycling jacket when I'm going to the shops on foot.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> This was my mantra when I started back in to biking about 18 months ago. I really meant it too, I just didn't see the point.
> 
> Anyway, skip forwards to today and I have an entire wardrobe dedicated to the stuff with more on the way - I've just ordered some Bianchi owners club bib shorts and jersey
> 
> ...



Much the same, only I have some store in the drawer under the bed as well.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For the record, I have owned one pair. They have probably got me laid more than your jerseys have for you.
> 
> (any bets on how long this post stands?)


F... me shoes, you could fit cleats though,


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> (any bets on how long this post stands?)



Moderation martyr alert!


----------



## Slick (12 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For the record, I have owned one pair. They have probably got me laid more than your jerseys have for you.
> 
> (any bets on how long this post stands?)


It wasn't the shoes.


----------



## Slick (12 Aug 2018)

I know it's quite de rigueur to cycle in everyday clothes and when I first got back on the bike, that's exactly what I did. I actually hated the thought of a grown man cutting about in lycra but it slowly changed with the odd shirt then top but I was hooked the first time I wore bib shorts and realised how comfortable they were and now my wardrobe and drawer is busting with options especially for a winter commute. I mean, who doesn't appreciate thermal tights at 6am in January.


----------



## Sharky (12 Aug 2018)

There was a time before lycra was even thought of:-








This was one of my first club runs from 1967. I took the picture and my dad is at the back smoking a cig and together with the chap on the right, smoking a pipe, were the founder members of this club. Not many of these still around. My dad passed away in '93 and I still have one of his cycling tops.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For the record, I have owned one pair. They have probably got me laid more than your jerseys have for you.



Yeah, men at bingo go crazy about red shoes for some reason, or so I've heard.


----------



## Slick (12 Aug 2018)

Sharky said:


> There was a time before lycra was even thought of:-
> 
> View attachment 424031
> 
> ...


Great picture.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

I prefer the merino or mixed fabric jerseys but they're a bit pricey, normally. I have a dozen or so lycra of varying quality: the cheaper ones (less used and yet not thrown out) tend to reek after just a few minutes of sweating.

Will normally always wear lycra, and mostly bibs. But baggies are _de rigueur _on long tours.


----------



## Dan B (12 Aug 2018)

snorri said:


> My cycling wardrobe is distinguishable from my everyday wardrobe by the addition of a cycle clip on my right ankle.


I've thought about this but not sure I'm ready to spend my whole workday in lycra


----------



## adamhearn (12 Aug 2018)

I have been cycling about 7 years and have maybe 7 jerseys (couple for winter, couple from a cycle club and the remainder for summer) and 3 sets of bibs. There's no need to have that many even! You're 18 months in and you have [what looks like] 27 jerseys? I don't believe it says anything at all about cycling but more about yourself - buying to give yourself a rush/trying to impress (that is sadly quite common in cycling).


----------



## Venod (12 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Tricky cycling in them though, I would think



Not sure if they are SPD or some other system.


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Is this the norm?


No.

There's no earthly reason to waste hanging space on some which will never crease. Roll or fold them up and stuff them out of the way.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I'm currently in the market for a new laundry bin for lycra



A big blue Ikea bag makes a great laundry bin for lycra  I probably have more cycling attire than normal clothes, 3 double drawers for jerseys/shorts & longs, 3 single drawers for socks, gloves & headwear


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2018)

Soltydog said:


> A big blue Ikea bag makes a great laundry bin for lycra


Yes we also noticed that one day we had accidentally not taken the bag back after putting things in the car & that now is our laundry bag. I wonder how many they lose each year & how many they actually expect to lose.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2018)

Sharky said:


> There was a time before lycra was even thought of:-
> 
> View attachment 424031
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff. Any chance of a pic of the jersey if you don't mind. Be nice to see.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Yes we also noticed that one day we had accidentally not taken the bag back after putting things in the car & that now is our laundry bag. I wonder how many they lose each year & how many they actually expect to lose.



Blimey, they only cost 50p.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

adamhearn said:


> I have been cycling about 7 years and have maybe 7 jerseys (couple for winter, couple from a cycle club and the remainder for summer) and 3 sets of bibs. There's no need to have that many even! You're 18 months in and you have [what looks like] 27 jerseys? I don't believe it says anything at all about cycling but more about yourself - buying to give yourself a rush/trying to impress (that is sadly quite common in cycling).



I think that says a bit about you more than the other guy.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Blimey, they only cost 50p.


You can buy them? Oh maybe I'm wrong then, maybe my wife bought it, I just presumed it had failed to be returned, if you can buy them doesn't that pose security a huge problem, how do they know when people load them into the car whether they are being stolen or whether the person owns them? Am I overthinking this?


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Aug 2018)

adamhearn said:


> I have been cycling about 7 years and have maybe 7 jerseys (couple for winter, couple from a cycle club and the remainder for summer) and 3 sets of bibs. There's no need to have that many even! You're 18 months in and you have [what looks like] 27 jerseys? I don't believe it says anything at all about cycling but more about yourself - buying to give yourself a rush/trying to impress (that is sadly quite common in cycling).



 Seems I've struck a nerve there, sorry dude 

Anyway, my expanding collection has at least in part been through necessity; I follow the 20deg wash with no softener instructions on the labels and don't like putting a nearly empty machine on. Nor do I like wearing the same item more than once before washing it because, well, that seems a bit gross. So I've got 5 baggy hi-vis jerseys for commuting, 4 short sleeved jerseys and 2 long sleeved jerseys. Am I doing it wrong? To get away with less I'd either need to cycle less during the week, ignore the washing instructions and put it in with something else or put the washing machine on every other day with 4 items in it; I don't really like the idea of any of those options 

Most of it is cheap stuff; the commuting tops were £8 each but do the job... I havent spent a fortune on it. The club kit was by far the priciest but to be fair its also the best fitting and has the nicest bum-pad...


----------



## tommaguzzi (12 Aug 2018)

i have more cycling clothes than regular clothes. depending on the expected conditions and length of ride it can take me longer than Mrs T to decide what to wear before coing out.
i never say does my bum look big in this though.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> You can buy them? Oh maybe I'm wrong then, maybe my wife bought it, I just presumed it had failed to be returned, if you can buy them doesn't that pose security a huge problem, how do they know when people load them into the car whether they are being stolen or whether the person owns them? Am I overthinking this?



You can buy the blue ones, the yellow ones are for using in the shop to carry your to-be-purchased items.


----------



## Sharky (12 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Brilliant stuff. Any chance of a pic of the jersey if you don't mind. Be nice to see.


I'll dissappoint you. It's a trade jacket from the 80's. Might even be lycra. Will dig it out.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> You can buy the blue ones, the yellow ones are for using in the shop to carry your to-be-purchased items.


It shows how many times I go then, either that or I am more coloured blind then I actually thought I was, not sure that I have ever seen any yellow ones, but then again whenever I am made to go shopping I turn into Kevin & Perry.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Aug 2018)

adamhearn said:


> I have been cycling about 7 years and have maybe 7 jerseys (couple for winter, couple from a cycle club and the remainder for summer) and 3 sets of bibs. There's no need to have that many even! You're 18 months in and you have [what looks like] 27 jerseys? I don't believe it says anything at all about cycling but more about yourself - buying to give yourself a rush/trying to impress (that is sadly quite common in cycling).


I had 3 bikes after one year's regular cycling 
It says about me that I embrace a new activity with enthusiasm


----------



## Moderators (12 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For the record, I have owned one pair. They have probably got me laid more than your jerseys have for you.
> (any bets on how long this post stands?)


Mod Note:
Let's cut the laddish banter, stay on topic.
Thank you.


----------



## Sharky (12 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Brilliant stuff. Any chance of a pic of the jersey if you don't mind. Be nice to see.



It's quite a "modern" top, but it must be at least 30 yrs old. Older than some of the members on CycleChat!
Still wear it occasionally, when my Gravesend tops are in the wash.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2018)

Sharky said:


> It's quite a "modern" top, but it must be at least 30 yrs old. Older than some of the members on CycleChat!
> Still wear it occasionally, when my Gravesend tops are in the wash.
> 
> View attachment 424052


As you probrably know, reds not my colour. But its pretty smart and classic looking nevertheless.


----------



## Alan O (12 Aug 2018)

I've got half a dozen cycling jerseys, which are mostly labeled "100% polyster" - except for one Aldi Merino one which, unfortunately, makes my skin erupt into itchy redness. Some of the rest are still a bit too small for me, but I remain convinced they'll fit the slimmer me that is just around the corner.

But the clothing I feel most comfortable in is some long-sleeved cotton shirts I got at Aldi - I know people say cotton isn't supposed to be good, but it is for me.

Oh, and on the bottom, Primark polyester shorts for £4 a pair - no padding, good saddle, comfy bum.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Aug 2018)

Got very little lycra stuff if any.Got loads of hi viz stuff though as I just don't trust the general idiots out there.

Got some shirts,never wear them.

My personal opinion is I don't think I look good in lycra so I wont wear it.


----------



## User6179 (12 Aug 2018)

If you want to claim the wardrobe back one of these at about £15 holds loads of cycling gear


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2018)

I've never ridden padded, I've got some comfy tight fitting running shorts, some unpadded waist tights and some cycle jersey's and that's it.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I've never ridden padded, I've got some comfy tight fitting running shorts, some unpadded waist tights and some cycle jersey's and that's it.



Along with a backside made from granite, you do suprise me on that one.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Along with a backside made from granite, you do suprise me on that one.



I've been cycling for over 50 years so its not suprising I'm hardy, these days I ride a couple of times a week, typicaly about 50-60 miles a ride. Before I retired I commuted by bike for about 30 years and also rode the Sunday club ride as well as Audax, charity rides and reliability trials.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Aug 2018)

I regard cycling as an activity to be done dressed in shabby cast off everyday clothing, just like DIY, car maintenance, and general messing around in the garden or out in the shed sort of stuff. So I just keep all the stuff that has become too faded and dog-eared for going out anywhere in, and use it for messing about, including cycling. I don't wear any lycra and nothing with padding. The only padded cycling items I have are the saddles on my bikes. I've even got several old pairs of work trousers and jeans that have become frayed at the hem because of wearing over boots, and I just cut these down above the knee and use them as shorts until they eventually fall apart and get ripped up as rags. No doubt I look like a tramp half the time, but I really don't give a toss. 
All my stuff gets chucked in the washing machine together on a hot wash, I don't bugger around with different laundry regimes, apart from separating new stuff in strong colours that might run at first.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I regard cycling as an activity to be done dressed in shabby cast off everyday clothing, just like DIY, car maintenance, and general messing around in the garden or out in the shed sort of stuff. So I just keep all the stuff that has become too faded and dog-eared for going out anywhere in, and use it for messing about, including cycling. I don't wear any lycra and nothing with padding. The only padded cycling items I have are the saddles on my bikes. I've even got several old pairs of work trousers and jeans that have become frayed at the hem because of wearing over boots, and I just cut these down above the knee and use them as shorts until they eventually fall apart and get ripped up as rags. No doubt I look like a tramp half the time, but I really don't give a toss.
> All my stuff gets chucked in the washing machine together on a hot wash, I don't bugger around with different laundry regimes, apart from separating new stuff in strong colours that might run at first.



Your choice, which is what makes us all that have one very lucky.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2018)

snorri said:


> My cycling wardrobe is distinguishable from my everyday wardrobe by the addition of a cycle clip on my right ankle.



I wouldnt have thought a cycle clip would help much with your skirt.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Your choice, which is what makes us all that have one very lucky.



Can't really argue with that, I see cycle-specific clothing as totally pointless, others seem to base their wardrobe around cycling.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Anyway, my expanding collection has at least in part been through necessity; I follow the 20deg wash with no softener instructions on the labels and don't like putting a nearly empty machine on. Nor do I like wearing the same item more than once before washing it because, well, that seems a bit gross.
> Most of it is cheap stuff; the commuting tops were £8 each but do the job... I havent spent a fortune on it. The club kit was by far the priciest but to be fair its also the best fitting and has the nicest bum-pad...



That's my thinking too, don't want my kit washing at 40deg+ with other things & conditioner in too  & I do tend to sweat a little, so after 2 or 3 hours riding I wouldn't fancy wearing the same kit again.
My kit all started off as cheap stuff from Aldi & the bay etc & it was fine, but I now have some more expensive bits of kit that I wouldn't want ruining, so the OH leaves all my kit for me to deal with now, usually have a full machine load after a week to 10 days, so need enough kit to last that many days


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Can't really argue with that, I see cycle-specific clothing as totally pointless, others seem to base their wardrobe around cycling.



I see people who do not wear the clothing invented for the job as missing out on it.


----------



## Alan O (12 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I regard cycling as an activity to be done dressed in shabby cast off everyday clothing...


For me, I regard _life_ as an activity to be done dressed in shabby cast off everyday clothing


----------



## FishFright (12 Aug 2018)

I like nice, well made and stylish cycling clothes which after I've worn them a large number of times look just right for the shabby chic look.


----------



## freiston (12 Aug 2018)

I returned to cycling after many years with very little cycling. Previously, I had one pair of padded longs which were worn on jaunts over 50 miles (the padding was a 'Polartec' fleece insert which was bought separately and sewn into the longs I already had) and non cycling specific tops. Shoes and cape were cycling specific. In the wilderness years, I had a pair of longs of the Tudor Sports style. When I rediscovered cycling, I went out and bought a few lycra tops and shorts, wore them a few times and didn't bother again. My walking t-shirts do fine and I sometimes wear padded under-shorts under my regular trousers. I have the shoes and a couple of jackets (waterproof and/or windproof) and I'm thinking of buying some stuff from Tudor Sports but the typical lycra stuff doesn't do it for me.

Lycra can come across as part of the "cycling is the new golf" culture.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> I see people who do not wear the clothing invented for the job as missing out on it.



If I experienced discomfort in my tramp outfits, I'd be inclined to agree with you. However, I actually tend to find my oldest and most tatty looking attire is the most comfortable to wear!


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If I experienced discomfort in my tramp outfits, I'd be inclined to agree with you. However, I actually tend to find my oldest and most tatty looking attire is the most comfortable to wear!



Fine, but I hate dressing tatty even for work, but choices again neither of us wrong, just different.


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

I have several pairs of Assos shorts that I've not braved squeezing back into yet and am still wearing baggy Endura ones that cost about one fifth of the price. As the Assos jobs are really old I just hope the elasticky bits haven't rotted coz rubber perishes innit!


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> I see people who do not wear the clothing invented for the job as missing out on it.








I'm sure you'd be extremely comfortable in tweed plus-fours with a bolero jacket tied at the waist.





Or in a nice skirt costume.

Personally I tailor my clothing to maximise comfort and convenience, and to look reasonably good. When a bike ride is a short part of a journey to work, a well-fitting suit (Man at M&S, natch) is perfect. When I'm doing a longer ride I'll choose lycra. For a bimble it might be a pair of jeans.

And by their post earlier in the thread...


> Mod Note:
> Let's cut the laddish banter, stay on topic.
> Thank you.


I assume that at least one of the mods has a pair of red patent leather high-heeled maryjanes which he wears on the pull on a lads' night out. Not my idea of a pratical shoe for getting to the club on a bike, but if it works for him, whyever not?


----------



## freiston (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> I see people who do not wear the clothing invented for the job as missing out on it.


Regarding lycra cycle-clothing - then "yes" up to a point - the truth is that a lot of clothing is very suitable for cycling and can be worn with comfort off the bike as well as on. Also, skin-tight lycra isn't the only cycling-specific clothing available and, competitive cycling aside, skin-tight lycra clothing isn't necessary and could be deemed less appropriate for the off-bike parts of an excursion.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

freiston said:


> Regarding lycra cycle-clothing - then "yes" up to a point - the truth is that a lot of clothing is very suitable for cycling and can be worn with comfort off the bike as well as on. Also, skin-tight lycra isn't the only cycling-specific clothing available and, competitive cycling aside, skin-tight lycra clothing isn't necessary and could be deemed less appropriate for the off-bike parts of an excursion.



Is off the bike cycling?


----------



## Mrs M (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Fine, but I hate dressing tatty even for work, but choices again neither of us wrong, just different.


When I used to ride horses I was frequently made fun of for having boots so shiny could see your reflection.
Didn’t see their problem, thought better than looking like a “mink” as they say up here!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> ...one of the mods has a pair of red patent leather high-heeled maryjanes which he wears on the pull on a lads' night out.


We've met, have we?


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Is off the bike cycling?


Do you always carry something to change into if you go shopping in the middle of a long ride?


----------



## jefmcg (12 Aug 2018)

Sharky said:


> There was a time before lycra was even thought of:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, spandex was 9 years old by then, but I get your point.



Dayvo said:


> I prefer the merino or mixed fabric jerseys


Any "lycra" clothing is mixed. Lycra typically makes much less than 10% of the fabric. What we generally refer to as "lycra" is probably a polyester/spandex blend. I think pure lycra is rather like rubber, but I have never heard of fabric made from it.

But again, I know what you mean: lycra blended with a natural rather than man-made fibre.


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

I've just bought some collar-less polo shirts with button up pockets at the back that will hopefully disguise me pot belly!

My baggy shorts have pockets in, but I always get paranoid that my phone or keys will fly out when spinning the pedals quickly.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> Do you always carry something to change into if you go shopping in the middle of a long ride?



No.


----------



## freiston (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Is off the bike cycling?


It can often be part of a cycling excursion and part of the pastime. For me, cycling is not about head-down thrashing on a race-type machine (or even looking the part), it is not about timings, the latest equipment and personal bests. For me, it is hardly ever about those things but other elements of an excursion such as a cafe or pub visit, or a look around some local site of interest are part of the cycling experience.

And I do sometimes use the bike with panniers for trips to the supermarket .


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

freiston said:


> It can often be part of a cycling excursion and part of the pastime. For me, cycling is not about head-down thrashing on a race-type machine (or even looking the part), it is not about timings, the latest equipment and personal bests. For me, it is hardly ever about those things but other elements of an excursion such as a cafe or pub visit, or a look around some local site of interest are part of the cycling experience.
> 
> And I do sometimes use the bike with panniers for trips to the supermarket .



Choices again, head down and bottom up for me, not what I would call it though. Not about looking the part, just wearing what suits my style of cycling.

I also never swim in baggy shorts.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Aug 2018)

My cycling wardrobe consists of:
One pair of Halfords shorts, with real champs pad, vintage 2000
Similarly ancient Halfords jersey. Jersey still very good, shorts probably not going to last too many more decades...
Two pairs of the cheapest padded shorts I could get from Go Outdoors, 17 squids for both, a few months back.

Erm, that's it...


----------



## Mrs M (12 Aug 2018)

This is part of my wee stash of cycling clothes


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Aug 2018)

You'll never catch me in lycra on an aero bike!... I'm just too fast!!!!

(Only joking, steel bikes and flappy 3/4 lengh shorts for me)


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

My main issue with the ol' lycra is that cycling is a leisure activity for me and one of my other favourite leisure activities is stopping at the pub. I usually combine the two and no one who's had a drink or three wants to see me in skin tight pants. It's also the reason I have a bit of a gut.

Secondary reason is that after a few years out of the saddle me quads have shrunk to puny proportions and baggier shorts hide my shame!


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

DCBassman said:


> My cycling wardrobe consists of:
> One pair of Halfords shorts, with real champs pad, vintage 2000
> Similarly ancient Halfords jersey. Jersey still very good, shorts probably not going to last too many more decades...
> Two pairs of the cheapest padded shorts I could get from Go Outdoors, 17 squids for both, a few months back.
> ...



If that is all you want to own then it is perfect.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> My main issue with the ol' lycra is that cycling is a leisure activity for me and one of my other favourite leisure activities is stopping at the pub. I usually combine the two and no one who's had a drink or three wants to see me in skin tight pants. It's also the reason I have a bit of a gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary reason is that after a few years out of the saddle me quads have shrunk to puny proportions and baggier shorts hide my shame!




So, in reality lycra is not the problem.


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

Just my insecurities and mild embarrassment.


----------



## freiston (12 Aug 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 424112
> This is part of my wee stash of cycling clothes


Nice drawers, Mrs M


----------



## Mrs M (12 Aug 2018)

freiston said:


> Nice drawers, Mrs M


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> This was my mantra when I started back in to biking about 18 months ago. I really meant it too, I just didn't see the point.
> 
> Anyway, skip forwards to today and I have an entire wardrobe dedicated to the stuff with more on the way - I've just ordered some Bianchi owners club bib shorts and jersey
> 
> ...


You don't have enough, get the visa out as wiggle got a sale on..

I'm not showing my cycling wardrobe, but I have more bibs and leggings than you got jerseys


----------



## tommaguzzi (12 Aug 2018)

for me it depends on the nature of the ride, the company im in.
if im commuting, going to the pub or mid week social rides, riding into town for shopping then its normal clothes. a shortish 10mile ride with number 1 daughter and her unfit husband ditto.
for 200k audax then i want to wear the best ive got for the expected conditions.
having said that i did the 2017 cyclechat 100 mile llandudno ride in jeans and a lumberjack shirt wearing crocs on my feet while riding a £5 BSO i bought of ebay 2 days before, my arse was so sore that next day i had to ride the 16 miles back to rhyl train station stood up.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Aug 2018)

Should not worry about what you look like in lycra as worse examples will exist, saw a guy with the largest beer belly possible squeezed into a yellow jersey the other week. As per tommaguzzi wear what is most comfortable/practicable for the ride. I would not wear lycra for a ride into town or to work as that's less than 2 miles but a hour or two or three battling the wind and numerous hills is a different matter if you are not going to end up with soaked clothing from sweat and having to expend far too much energy overcoming the wind drag from loose clothing. A pair of football shorts can be tucked in the jersey pocket for use in circumstances where their donning may be appropriate.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 424112
> This is part of my wee stash of cycling clothes


Your cycle clothing drawer is sooo tidy Mrs M!  I just chuck my jerseys in the top of my wardrobe and search them out by colour recognition when i want them. Sometimes i have to pull the whole pile out to find the one i'm after.



Edit..No,i've just remembered. I do have my 4 merino wool jerseys in some order. I kind of fold them and keep them separate from the polyester/lycra ones.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> My main issue with the ol' lycra is that cycling is a leisure activity for me and one of my other favourite leisure activities is stopping at the pub. I usually combine the two and no one who's had a drink or three wants to see me in skin tight pants. It's also the reason I have a bit of a gut.
> 
> Secondary reason is that after a few years out of the saddle me quads have shrunk to puny proportions and baggier shorts hide my shame!



I couldn't give a stuff. I dress to suit me, not anyone else. I don't have a problem pitching up at the pub in lycra if I've been on a ride, and if anyone else doesn't like it they can kiss my hairy (and lycra clad) arse. All the localish pubs I frequent on my rides are very accommodating to cyclists, and any other customers who may not like it are utterly irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> if anyone else doesn't like it they can kiss my hairy (and lycra clad) arse.


Oh my! 

I had a few anti cyclists in my local,but thankfully they've been banned for being argumentative and constantly pissed up. Anyway,they once moaned at me going in there while wearing cycling gear,saying 'You shouldn't come in here wearing that sweaty clothing' blah blah. I told them i don't sweat much,especially in winter (it was about January) and also asked them what the feck it had to do with them anyway,seeing as one of the complainers was doing 'a blacky',which means you go straight to the pub after work wearing your work clothes. Now that's not bad if you work in an office or a shop,but this twonk worked in a scrap yard! Yes,his clothes were covered in engine oil! How bloody damn well did he have the cheek to complain about me i thought!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Secondary reason is that after a few years out of the saddle *me quads have shrunk* to puny proportions and baggier shorts hide my shame!


Just stuff a pair of socks down there or maybe even a coke bottle. Just be careful you don't slip onto the top tube if you go for the coke bottle option!


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Aug 2018)

Noooooooo !!!! Baggy shorts and t-shirts for me. My cycling shoes consist of Karrimor low cut hikers so I can mooch around without looking like I need to go to the toilet. I don't wear padding,just comfy underwear because I find both Brooks saddles take the strain even on 100 milers and the Spa Nid that came with my third bike ( Spa Steel Tourer ) also seems to take any strain so all is good there. No helmet as well,just a baseball cap to keep the rain/sun out of my eyes and keep my flowing locks of hair in place 
I must admit I did try some lycra, padded shorts but found them so uncomfortable and sweaty I soon gave them up,they still live somewhere in my wardrobe


----------



## Threevok (13 Aug 2018)

I do wear lycra - only as base layers covered by other things though


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Naturally my black leggings are lycra. (Special lycra that makes them a bit wrinkly)
> But the beige baggy shorts I wear over my black leggings are not.
> This combination makes me a style god.



Grunge band circa 1991!


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

Another issue with bib shorts and pubs is if you need a wee wee. My baggies have a zip fly which is much easier!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Another issue with bib shorts and pubs is if you need a wee wee. My baggies have a zip fly which is much easier!




Never found it a problem. Lycra is very stretchy.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Another issue with bib shorts and pubs is if you need a wee wee. My baggies have a zip fly which is much easier!





ianrauk said:


> Never found it a problem. Lycra is very stretchy.



These observations apply to at most 49% of the population.


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

Back when I were a lycra wearer and went a pub I used to pop into the throne room and whip the braces off for the duration of the visit (and the ride home if I thought a hedge might need a watering!).


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Naturally my black leggings are lycra. (Special lycra that makes them a bit wrinkly)
> But the beige baggy shorts I wear over my black leggings are not.
> This combination makes me a style god.



Nora Batty style!


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Another issue with bib shorts and pubs is if you need a wee wee. My baggies have a zip fly which is much easier!



Again, lycra is not the problem


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Again, lycra is not the problem



My insecurities are growing in number!


----------



## booze and cake (13 Aug 2018)

I've only ever bought one cycling top new, a boggo standard Altura one I got with my first full suss mountain bike in 2002.

I built up my first road bike in 2009, an old steel framed Denti. I remember seeing a cool old woollen Denti jersey on ebay, and as I didn't have an account then I phoned my Mum and got her to use her account to 'buy it now' for me. It cost £30 at the time, cor how the price of good woollen jerseys on ebay has gone up!

I don't like the look of most new jerseys and much prefer the old style ones so after that day I thought I'd better get an ebay account and look for myself. And since then ......the OP has just forced me to do an audit ....I've used the auction site to acquire:

7 pairs of cycling shorts
1 set of long bib tights
5 long sleeve cycling jackets
4 pairs of vintage crochet gloves
10 cycling caps
1 thermal Denti skinsuit
and 30 cycle jerseys....what can I say, there's loads of cool jerseys out there. I've even got a lovely woollen Vittoria tyres jersey with a Biachi crest embroidered on, and I don't own a Bianchi

My most recent one was a Bottecchia jersey from Switzerland from the same year as my recent Bottecchia bike. If the OP has only been cycling 18 months and has all that already, dudes gunna need a bigger wardrobe very soon


----------



## booze and cake (13 Aug 2018)

Oh and as I'm not a regular in the modern cycling kit market I got a surprise with my most recent set of bibs that I thought I'd share. Apologies for drawing attention to ones undercarriage, its probably not the done thing..... I recently got some Molteni bibs to go with my Eddy Merckx, they were brand new with tags, yes the thought of second hand bibs just conjures up images of putting on another mans sweaty pants, and is a step too far, even for me.

Anyway the bibs look nice and retro looking and plain on the outside, why I bought them, but the inside.....I've never seen owt like it, the marketing department has been let loose in the nether regions......its done out like one of those maps you get in a butchers, where they have all the bits of the animal marked out with the name of the cut, there's soft zones and comfort zones, no hard zones (easy folks lets not go there), high density zones with a density of 150, 150 what exactly??? High protection zones at the front that appear to offer no extra protection at all, for a squarely aimed kick in the plums or any other full frontal assault. And the bit at the back where your buttocks overhang has super gel (it doesn't have any gel) and 9D, 9D? on a scale of what, A-Z,? Does it take 9 dimensions to actually view my arse, I think I'm offended. What a load of absolute nonsense, is this the norm on modern kit now?


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Another issue with bib shorts and pubs is if you need a wee wee. My baggies have a zip fly which is much easier!


Tuck the leg cuffs into your socks, problem solved.


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

That would require longer socks than Sir Wiggins surely?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I regard cycling as an activity to be done dressed in shabby cast off everyday clothing, just like DIY, car maintenance, and general messing around in the garden or out in the shed sort of stuff.


Yeahbut ... where do you get your cloths for cleaning the bike then?



skudupnorth said:


> I must admit I did try some lycra, padded shorts but found them so uncomfortable and sweaty I soon gave them up,they still live somewhere in my wardrobe


I know!
To me the padding gives a horrible uncomfortable feeling.
Most cyclists love their padded shorts though.


----------



## Serge (13 Aug 2018)

After reading this thread I'm feeling rather sartorially inadequate. I only have one drawer to hold *all *my clothes.


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

White tops with sauce stains and checked trousers?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2018)

My normal cycling clothes are a polo shirt (currently black, other colours have been put into service) Work trousers with lots of pockets, & S3 classification safety boots.

I once bought some vaguely padded shorts but never got on with them, mainly because I don't trust any lower garments without a leather belt to hold them up.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I once bought some vaguely padded shorts but never got on with them, mainly because I don't trust any lower garments without a leather belt to hold them up.



What about braces?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> What about braces?
> 
> View attachment 424403



Aarg...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aarg...


The German Women look better in braces,


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> The German Women look better in braces,
> 
> 
> View attachment 424472



From personal Experience, so does a certain Japanese woman...


----------



## pjd57 (14 Sep 2018)

I was getting along nicely for years with a pair of skinny combat trousers and denim shorts, depending on the weather.
The combats fell apart eventually and I couldn't find a decent replacement.
So I took the jump into Lycra.

Couple of years on and it's pushing my " normal clothes" out the drawers.

First time I put a Lycra top and bottom on my wife said " you're not going out like that "

Now she buys the stuff for me.


----------



## nickAKA (14 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I was getting along nicely for years with a pair of skinny combat trousers and denim shorts, depending on the weather.
> The combats fell apart eventually and I couldn't find a decent replacement.
> So I took the jump into Lycra.
> 
> ...



It's a godsend for significant others tbh. Can't think of a celebratory gift to buy for me? Go to any online cycling store, find something made of lycra in the sale with a lobster emblem(?) on it, make purchase - job done. This seems to be how my wife does it nowadays, and I'm not complaining


----------



## derrick (14 Sep 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> This was my mantra when I started back in to biking about 18 months ago. I really meant it too, I just didn't see the point.
> 
> Anyway, skip forwards to today and I have an entire wardrobe dedicated to the stuff with more on the way - I've just ordered some Bianchi owners club bib shorts and jersey
> 
> ...


Is it cold where you are? there looks like a lot of longs and no shorts, or is it just my eyes.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> Is it cold where you are? there looks like a lot of longs and no shorts, or is it just my eyes.



I started my collection in autumn, it's now mainly short


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Sep 2018)

Any decent distance I wear proper kit. School run and utility stuff I wear normal clothes.

However, touring with the kids this summer in the NL, I didn’t imagine we’d be doing silly distances, so I left my kit at home. I managed to get pinched by a fold between my undergarments and shorts. It turned into a saddle sore, which as you know can take a bit of work to sort out. Lesson learned after all these years.

I’m doing a long ride tomorrow so I’m wearing these:


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> It's a godsend for significant others tbh. Can't think of a celebratory gift to buy for me? Go to any online cycling store, find something made of lycra in the sale with a _scorpion_ emblem on it, make purchase - job done. This seems to be how my wife does it nowadays, and I'm not complaining


FTFY


----------



## Globalti (14 Sep 2018)

I always wear full lycra, it's comfortable, aerodynamic and doesn't flap in the wind or feel clammy. 

I wonder how lycra started out? As something different I bet. Pertex is made in Hebden Bridge by a factory that used to make it for typewriter ribbons.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2018)

It's strange but I've never felt the need to use Lycra either commuting or on tours: I tend to use cotton work trousers and never felt the need to change.

This may reflect the fact I ride rather slowly and don't go in for really long rides.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Sep 2018)

Globalti said:


> I wonder how lycra started out? As something different I bet. Pertex is made in Hebden Bridge by a factory that used to make it for typewriter ribbons.


According to Wikipedia its was invented in 1958 (1959 according to a reference it links) to by a chemist in Virginia USA and introduced for clothing purposes in 1962. The linked reference refers to its use in the 1960s ushering in an era of "comfortable, soft-support pantyhose and other intimate apparel" quickly followed by swimwear and then in 1968 for ski clothing (French Olympic ski team). Took until the 1970s to enter cycling clothing along with dancewear, tights, and stretch jeans.


----------



## nickAKA (15 Sep 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> FTFY



LOL thought I'd got that wrong but gave it a virtual shrug...


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (18 Sep 2018)

I used to wear loose touring type shorts made by Madison, back in the 1980's. After a 15 year break off the bike I took up cycling again 11 years ago and started wearing lycra shorts. I'm now looking to go back to looser tailored shorts. As I get older the lycra look is becoming a little unseemly.


----------

